# Todays Catch



## BassAddict (Nov 17, 2007)

nice catching man, looks cold up that way


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> nice catching man, looks cold up that way



I cant see the pics, Can you?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Me neither Mr. Jim, Hey Mr. Fishin NJ, Wheres that toothy critter? :-


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

Fixed! I dont know how, But I did it LOL!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Do I have to do something on my computer? Still dont have a picture


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 17, 2007)

Shamoo.... try these links.

https://i.pbase.com/g3/00/815100/2/89076456.FAG9H8qj.jpg

https://i.pbase.com/g3/00/815100/2/89076942.uVHoCR89.jpg

or click on Reply and scroll down to the first post.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Mr. Doc, how ya doing my friend? Tried those web thingys and got a forbidden message


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Is everyone else seeing these pictures?


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Hey Mr. Doc, how ya doing my friend? Tried those web thingys and got a forbidden message



Me too now! And I dont see the pics anymore! Interesting!


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is a random picture from pbase.


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2007)

NJ,

Is your direct linking on your PBASE account enabled?

https://www.pbase.com/help/direct_linking


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

I tried posting the pic on another forum. Same thing. Weird!


----------



## bcritch (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice catch Ken.

I wasn't able to view the pics at first. I went into my profile to see if I had something not set and when I went back to the post the pics were there.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks like a nice place Ken, nice fish  still cant get the pictures to come up


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 18, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> bassaddict did you actually see the pics, i am assuming you did.



Yup saw em by copying the link and pasteing it in a new browser tab.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 18, 2007)

I just got back to this and now I can see the pictures in the original post, but the random picture that Jim posted is not visible. The links I posted still work for me. 

If you right click on any image (visible or not) and select properties the internet address of the image will be there in the properties window. You can then copy and paste it into another browser window (or the same window you're in if you want) and click Go or hit Enter it will take you to the picture.



Unless you've been a bad boy like Shamoo. Then you get that Forbidden page. :wink:


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 18, 2007)

This is rather strange. I can get to Jim's picture and yours and I don't have an account with them. Here's a link to the owl that Jim posted.
https://i.pbase.com/o3/06/642806/1/88952268.p9TzS9mI.DSC_8988AA.jpg

I use Photobucket and have not experienced any problems with anything I've linked to from there. I'm not familiar with pbase.


----------

